# PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€



## lh11 (19. August 2013)

*PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Hallo,

ich will mir einen neuen PC inkl. Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus und Soundkarte kaufen.


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
ca. 1500€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Betriebssystem

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
-

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
siehe unten

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
evtl. später

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
-


Ich werde den PC für alles mögliche verwenden (u.a. Spiele, Filme, Musik, Bildbearbeitung), wobei Spiele nicht die oberste Priorität darstellen, d.h. ich muss nicht alles auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können.

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich das System mind. 5 Jahre behalten kann, es sollte daher auch zukunftssicher sein.

Ich habe bis jetzt folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770k
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 / Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 / Asus Z87-K
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB / Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB (Betriebssystem + Programme)
HDD: Western Digital EZRX 2 TB (Daten)
DVD-Brenner: Asus DRW-24B5ST
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Maus: Logitech G700
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Bildschirm: Asus MX239H (23 Zoll, 1920x1080)


Jetzt wäre meine Frage, ob die einzelnen Komponenten als Komplettsystem stimmig sind. Gibt es hier Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Dann hätte ich noch zusätliche Fragen zu den Komponenten:

1. Macht es Sinn einen i7 4770k zu nehmen, wenn ich Prozessor + Mainboard für mind. 5 Jahre behalten will? Profitiere ich vom i7 bezüglich Programmen und Spielen in Zukunft? Macht es Sinn den Prozessor nach ein paar Jahren zu übertakten, damit ich ihn möglichst lange nicht ersetzen muss?

2. Welches der drei genannten Mainboards ist das beste bzw. gibt es auf diesem Preisniveau auch Alternativen?

3. Sind die 450W beim Netzteil in meinem Fall am besten?

4. Bringt mir die Samsung 840 Pro gegenüber der Samsung 840 EVO etwas?

5. Welche Marke sollte ich beim Arbeitsspeicher wählen bzw. welches Modell? Ich hatte da an 16 GB bei 1600 MHz gedacht. Ist es wichtig hier auf möglichst niedrige Timings zu achten? Würde es Sinn machen RAM-Bausteine mit mehr als 1600 MHz zu kaufen?

6. Noch eine Frage zum Betriebssystem: Gibt es irgendeinen Grund sich Windows 8 Pro zuzulegen oder reicht die Standardversion völlig aus?


Ich wäre dankbar für (Verbesserungs-)vorschläge!


----------



## lh11 (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Noch erwähnen sollte ich, dass mir neben einer sehr guten Leistung auch Effizienz, Kühlung und Lautstärke wichtig ist.


----------



## Oozy (19. August 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir, dass ich das System mind. 5 Jahre behalten kann, es sollte daher auch zukunftssicher sein.


Das ist schwer zu sagen.



> Ich habe bis jetzt folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:
> 
> Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition
> Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770k
> ...


Recht gut. Nimm die Basic oder die EVO, die Pro ist überteuert und bringt keine nennenswerte Vorteile. Als HDD die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, da relativ leise, günstig, geringe RMA-Quoten und die Leistung. Soundkarte ist auch top. Gibt besseres, aber auch teureres, aber eine gute Soundkarte. Brett würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen und als Kühler den Alpenföhn K2, da wesentlich stärker.



> 1. Macht es Sinn einen i7 4770k zu nehmen, wenn ich Prozessor + Mainboard für mind. 5 Jahre behalten will? Profitiere ich vom i7 bezüglich Programmen und Spielen in Zukunft? Macht es Sinn den Prozessor nach ein paar Jahren zu übertakten, damit ich ihn möglichst lange nicht ersetzen muss?


Übertakten eher nicht, da das bei Multi-GPU-Systemen was bringen kann oder bei Grafikkarten in circa 3 Jahren, da die CPU sonst limitieren kann.



> 2. Welches der drei genannten Mainboards ist das beste bzw. gibt es auf diesem Preisniveau auch Alternativen?


Das Gigabyte. Alternative ASUS Z87 Plus.



> 3. Sind die 450W beim Netzteil in meinem Fall am besten?


Ja, sonst 480 Watt, wegen Kabelmanagement.



> 5. Welche Marke sollte ich beim Arbeitsspeicher wählen bzw. welches Modell? Ich hatte da an 16 GB bei 1600 MHz gedacht. Ist es wichtig hier auf möglichst niedrige Timings zu achten? Würde es Sinn machen RAM-Bausteine mit mehr als 1600 MHz zu kaufen?


>1600MHz ist unnötig. Die Leistungssteigerung liegt im tiefen einstelligen Prozentbereich, wenn überhaupt. RAM musst du auf folgendes achten: 1.5 Volt und Low Profile und am besten im Dual Kit, d.h. 2x8 GB.


----------



## CKone (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

AWR4fi's Beitrag war gut.

Aber bei nem 1500€ PC ne 7870 OC geht ja mal gar nicht. Du überlegst richtung Zukunftssicherheit und dir ne 300€ CPU deswegen zu kaufen. Aber hollst dir ne 160-170€ Karte. 

mindestens ASUS GTX 670 ~225€

Besser (wäre auch die wesentlich bessere Zukunftsinvestition auch): ASUS GTX 670 SLI ~450€ und für Zukunftssicherheit garantiere ich dir in Full Hd ultra für 2-3 Jahre und danach vielleicht minimale abstriche (von 8x auf 4xaa etc. ) 

Ich kanns gar nicht oft genug sagen mit nem "Trick" mehr als die Leistung der GTX 770/680 7970 Ghz raushollen einfach bei so nem beim Treiber mit installierten Programm das Power Target auf 122% setzen (angepeilter Energieverbauch) (kein oc, also auch kein Garantieverlust)  und schon läuft sie mit ~5Watt mehr auf ~1250Mhz wesentlich schneller wie ne GTX 770.

Bei SLI sind locker 1150Mhz noch drin. Und da garantiere ich dir hättest du Leistung eines GTX 770 SLI. 

Bei der CPU reicht für Zukunftssicherheit ein i5-4670K@4,5Ghz@K2 völlig!


----------



## lh11 (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort!

Hätte dazu noch ein paar Fragen:

Die HDD würde ich nur als Datenspeicher benötigen, wäre es da nicht sinnvoller auf eine Festplatte mit 5400 rpm zu greifen. Wär die Western Digital EZRX da in den Punkten Lautstärke, Temperatur und Effizienz nicht bedeutend besser?

Inwiefern würde sich der K2 gegenüber dem Brocken 2 rentieren? Immerhin ist der Preis fast doppelt so hoch.

Würde sich das Übertakten des Prozessor dann auszahlen, wenn ich nach ca. 3 Jahren eine aktuelle Grafikkarte kaufe?

Und noch wegen dem Arbeitsspeicher: Hast du hier konkrete Kaufempfehlungen? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Marken oder ist das Geschmackssache?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eine 5400er HDD ist echt langsam, würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## CKone (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das übertakten würde sich schon lohnen um die CPU länger nutzen zu können. 

Und der K2 mit seinem Doppelkühler leistet einfach nochmal wesentlich mehr als der Brocken 2, dehn ich sonst oft empfehle, aber bei dem ist meist bei ~4,2 Ghz Schluß beim K2 gehn halt 4,5Ghz+

Und nimm wie quanten gesagt hat ne seagate 7200.14 beliebiger größe.

Und du wirst mit dem GTX 670 Sli mit dem Power Target Trick ja ein 770 SLI  in 3 Jahren für Full Hd keine neue Grafikkarte brauchen um auf ultra Spielen zu können!


----------



## lh11 (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte will ich aber auch keinen Stromfresser im PC, das ist auch der Grund wieso ich mir die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition ausgewählt habe (siehe Test). Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass die GTX 670 SLI in Sachen Effizienz, Kühlung und Lautstärke weit schlechter abschneidet. Wie wäre es, wenn ich mir nach 2-3 Jahren eine aktuelle Grafikkarte auf ähnlichem Preisniveau zulege (wenn ich eben den vorher genannten Kriterien auch gerecht werden will)?

Meinst du, die Seagate 7200.14 ist ähnlich effizient und kühl wie die WD EZRX?

Wegen dem Mainboard: Vorher hätte ich am ehesten zu dem von MSI tendiert, da auf Alternate so viele positive Bewertungen zu finden sind (MSI Z87-G43). In welchen Punkten ist das von Gigabyte verglichen mit dem MSI-Board besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Meinst du, die Seagate 7200.14 ist ähnlich effizient und kühl wie die WD EZRX?


 
Die Unterschiede bei HDDs sind sehr gering, es ist praktisch egal, welche du nimmst. Allerdings eben 7200rpm und je weniger Platter, desto besser.


----------



## CKone (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Grafikkarte will ich aber auch keinen Stromfresser im PC, das ist auch der Grund wieso ich mir die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition ausgewählt habe (siehe Test). Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass die GTX 670 SLI in Sachen Effizienz, Kühlung und Lautstärke weit schlechter abschneidet. Wie wäre es, wenn ich mir nach 2-3 Jahren eine aktuelle Grafikkarte auf ähnlichem Preisniveau zulege (wenn ich eben den vorher genannten Kriterien auch gerecht werden will)?
> 
> Meinst du, die Seagate 7200.14 ist ähnlich effizient und kühl wie die WD EZRX?
> 
> Wegen dem Mainboard: Vorher hätte ich am ehesten zu dem von MSI tendiert, da auf Alternate so viele positive Bewertungen zu finden sind (MSI Z87-G43). In welchen Punkten ist das von Gigabyte verglichen mit dem MSI-Board besser?


 
Trotzdem willst du ein Zukunftssicheres System und investierst 170€ für eine Grafikkarte bei der du schon in 2-3 Jahren für max settings Probleme bekommen wirst.S statt mindestens eine ASUS GTX 670 225€ für satte 35% Mehr Leistung (mit ~5watt mehr fürs Power target 122% 45%)

Viele sagen auch wie du wenn sie von nem GTX 670 SLI hören, dass sie es wegen der Effizienz nicht nehmen wollen. Doch mit nem Guten Netzteil be quiet 650w p10 z.B. wird es dir mit ~520-530 Watt (inklusive ~10Watt durch denn erhöten Power Target) die Leistung eines GTX 770 SLI bescherren für ~450€ und du bräuchtest dir um die Zunkuft keine Gedanken zu machen. Und die Asus hat den besten Lüfter der 670 er und ist selbst im SLI unter Last leise (für diese Kategorie: Highend SLI sehr leise)

Das MSI kannst du auch nehmen, bräuchtest beim SLI aber ein anderes.


----------



## Thallassa (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Soundkarte ist auch top. Gibt besseres, aber auch teureres, aber eine gute Soundkarte.



Die Soundkarte ist nur so gut oder schlecht wie das, was angeschlossen wird.
Daher: Was kommt an die Soundkarte dran?


----------



## lh11 (19. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Wenn ich dafür ein 650W Netzteil verwenden muss, dann hört sich das für mich schon nach einem signifikant höheren Stromverbrauch an. Was die Grafikkarte anbelangt bleibe ich glaube bei der gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition, da ich (wie ich schon sagte) nicht den größten Wert darauf lege, die leistungsintensivsten Spiele auf maximalen Details zu spielen. Vielmehr soll die Basis (Prozessor + Mainboard) zukunftssicher sein. Das hatte ich damit gemeint.

Bezüglich der Festplatte werde ich wohl die Seagate 7200.14 nehmen. Laut Test schneidet die Seagate 7200.14 beim Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf und bei der Lautstärke sogar besser ab als die Western Digital EZRX.


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte ist nur so gut oder schlecht wie das, was angeschlossen wird.
> Daher: Was kommt an die Soundkarte dran?


 
Momentan verwende ich einen Sennheiser HD 448 Kopfhörer. Ich habe aber auch vor mir zusätzlich eine Soundanlage für den PC zuzulegen.


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Für den HD448 braucht man nicht zwingenderweise eine Soundkarte. Eine ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre schon genug, ich würde mit der Wahl allerdings warten, bis du weißt, welche Lautsprecher du dir hinstellst und danach abwägen.


----------



## CKone (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dafür ein 650W Netzteil verwenden muss, dann hört sich das für mich schon nach einem signifikant höheren Stromverbrauch an. Was die Grafikkarte anbelangt bleibe ich glaube bei der gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition, da ich (wie ich schon sagte) nicht den größten Wert darauf lege, die leistungsintensivsten Spiele auf maximalen Details zu spielen. Vielmehr soll die Basis (Prozessor + Mainboard) zukunftssicher sein. Das hatte ich damit gemeint.
> 
> Bezüglich der Festplatte werde ich wohl die Seagate 7200.14 nehmen. Laut Test schneidet die Seagate 7200.14 beim Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf und bei der Lautstärke sogar besser ab als die Western Digital EZRX.



Dann nimm doch wenigstens eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Boost mit 1 Ghz Boost für 40€ mehr Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)  . 

Und ein 400W be quiet! e9 reicht dann völlig!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Soundanlage für den PC : Dynaudio Aktive Nahfeldmonitore


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ab welchem Preisniveau bei den Lautsprechern würde sich die Asus Xonar DX deiner Meinung auszahlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Für solch ein Pärchen lohnt sich das schon : M-Audio BX5 D2

Oder ein kleines Paar ESI, KRK, Samson......

Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Nur nicht für ein Logitröt 5.1 "System" für ~ 99,- Taler .


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für solch ein Pärchen lohnt sich das schon : M-Audio BX5 D2
> 
> Oder ein kleines Paar ESI, KRK, Samson......
> 
> ...



Danke für die Empfehlungen. Werde mir die mal anschauen.

Ich habe schon vor ein ordentliches Soundsystem zu kaufen, von dem her denke ich schon, dass sich die Soundkarte lohnen wird. Vor allem hat man von einer ordentlichen Soundkarte doch länger etwas davon, denke ich (deshalb würde ich jetzt auch nicht das Geld in die Asus Xonar DGX investieren).


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlungen. Werde mir die mal anschauen.
> 
> Ich habe schon vor ein ordentliches Soundsystem zu kaufen, von dem her denke ich schon, dass sich die Soundkarte lohnen wird. Vor allem hat man von einer ordentlichen Soundkarte doch länger etwas davon, denke ich (deshalb würde ich jetzt auch nicht das Geld in die Asus Xonar DGX investieren).


 
Jo, schon, wenn du dir was vernünftiges kaufen willst, dann tu das, du darfst, du sollst  - aber mit der Soundkarte würde ich eben bis dahin auch noch warten, häufig gibt's auch eine bessere/schlechtere Wahl, als das, was man gerade sieht. Man sucht ja erst Grafikkarte und CPU heraus und dann das Netzteil, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Jo, schon, wenn du dir was vernünftiges kaufen willst, dann tu das, du darfst, du sollst  - aber mit der Soundkarte würde ich eben bis dahin auch noch warten, häufig gibt's auch eine bessere/schlechtere Wahl, als das, was man gerade sieht. Man sucht ja erst Grafikkarte und CPU heraus und dann das Netzteil, nicht umgekehrt


 
Da hast du allerdings recht.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Müssen auch nicht genau die M-Audio sein. Auf jeden Fall sind so ein paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore (oder auch einfach Boxen) eine äusserst sinnvolle Investition. 

Gute Boxen hat man seeeeehr lange und die Ohren werden es einem danken. Zudem kann man die Teilchen auch sehr einfach zu einem 5.1 System ausbauen/erweitern.


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Müssen auch nicht genau die M-Audio sein. Auf jeden Fall sind so ein paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore (oder auch einfach Boxen) eine äusserst sinnvolle Investition.
> 
> Gute Boxen hat man seeeeehr lange und die Ohren werden es einem danken. Zudem kann man die Teilchen auch sehr einfach zu einem 5.1 System ausbauen/erweitern.



Müsste ich zu denen eigentlich noch einen Subwoofer kaufen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Nö, musst Du nicht. Musik hört man eigentlich 2.0

Kannst natürlich auch nen Woofer dran hängen, dann hast Du 2.1

Subwoofer


----------



## lalaker (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Und wat soll die sinnfreie Konfig jetzt, mit i7, 630 Watt Netzteil und der völlig überteuerten GTX780  ?


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nö, musst Du nicht. Musik hört man eigentlich 2.0
> 
> Kannst natürlich auch nen Woofer dran hängen, dann hast Du 2.1
> 
> Subwoofer


 
Ok, die sind ja offenbar auch nicht gerade billig wenn man einen guten will.


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lalaker schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Die GTX780 ist mir viel zu teuer. Wie gesagt sollte es eher ein Allround-PC sein, nicht ausschließlich ein Gaming-PC.


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Nochmals zum Arbeitsspeicher: Hat hier jemand eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung bzw. welche Marke ist empfehlenswert? Inwiefern sind niedrige Timings wichtig?

Und bei der Wahl des Mainboards leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ganz ein, auf welchen Kriterien hier die Kaufentscheidung beruhen soll. Welches Mainboard von den drei anfangs genannten ist am empfehlenswertesten (MSI Z87-G43, Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, Asus Z87-K)? Auf was sollte man hier achten?


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Arbeitsspeicher: Hat hier jemand eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung bzw. welche Marke ist empfehlenswert? Inwiefern sind niedrige Timings wichtig?
> 
> Und bei der Wahl des Mainboards leuchtet mir immer noch nicht ganz ein, auf welchen Kriterien hier die Kaufentscheidung beruhen soll. Welches Mainboard von den drei anfangs genannten ist am empfehlenswertesten (MSI Z87-G43, Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, Asus Z87-K)? Auf was sollte man hier achten?


 
Welche/und wieviele Anschlüsse brauchst du? Dazu: möchtest du übertakten?
Das sind die wichtigsten Kriterien, welche bei der Mainboardwahl entscheidend sind. Gibt noch Sachen wie SLI/CF etc. aber das scheint ja nicht geplant zu sein.

Ich mache mal ne zusammenfassende Configuration für deine Bedürfnisse:

Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Einen i7 braucht es nicht unbedingt. Wenn du ihn dir gönnen willst, kannst du das natürlich gerne machen)
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N670GTX-PE2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital WD Red 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor:
ASUS VX239H, 23" (90LM00F0-B02670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder:
Samsung SyncMaster S24B350TL, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder:
*Perfect Pixel* New X-STAR DP2710LED 27" 2560x1440 LED Computer Monitor *Matte | eBay


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich würde ja direkt den K2 auf den 4670K pflanzen.

Und die 670 schafft es, nen WQHD Monitor zu befeuern ?


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich würde ja direkt den K2 auf den 4670K pflanzen.
> 
> Und die 670 schafft es, nen WQHD Monitor zu befeuern ?


 
Wenn der TE sagt es stört ihn nicht, wenn nicht alles maxed out ist (was ich vernünftig finde) dann durchaus. Man kann in sehr vielen spielen maxed out noch flüssig spielen und bei den Grafikbrechern spielt man dann halt auf mittel mit 2/4xAA

K2 oder Noctua Nh-D14 kann man sich natürlich auch gerne gönnen. Ich hab den Mugen 4 wegen dem Montagesystem genommen -> ein feuchter Traum!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Okay .

Also würde sich für mich durchaus auch einer dieser leckeren Koreaner lohnen ?

7950 auf 7970 Niveau getaktet.


----------



## pepelepew (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

klingt machbar.

ich hau so'n teil an ne 7970 ghz ed, werd dann mal berichten, was da so geht... im schlimmsten fall muss halt doch die 780 her!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und die 670 schafft es, nen WQHD Monitor zu befeuern ?


 
Man muss sicher ein paar Abstriche machen in den Games, die eben sehr viel Grafikleistung benötigen.


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Welche/und wieviele Anschlüsse brauchst du? Dazu: möchtest du übertakten?
> Das sind die wichtigsten Kriterien, welche bei der Mainboardwahl entscheidend sind. Gibt noch Sachen wie SLI/CF etc. aber das scheint ja nicht geplant zu sein.
> 
> Ich mache mal ne zusammenfassende Configuration für deine Bedürfnisse:
> ...


 
Beim Mainboard brauche ich eigentlich nur die nötigsten Anschlüsse, denke ich. Oder habe ich hier bei meiner PC-Konfiguration einen Vorteil beim Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H gegenüber den günstigeren Boards MSI Z87-G43, Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 und Asus Z87-K?

Übertakten würde ich evtl. später in ein paar Jahren. Ich hätte mir gedacht, ich lege mir dann eine neue Grafikkarte zu und könnte die CPU übertakten, damit diese die Grafikkarte dann nicht limitiert bzw. damit die CPU dann auch noch genug Leistung bringt. Der i7 4770k müsste da doch dann ziemlich lange halten, nicht? Vor allem hätte ich mir bei der Wahl des i7 gedacht, dass sich Hyperthreading in Zukunft bei Spielen und Anwendungen bezahlt macht.

Beim RAM hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen: Sind die Timings 9-9-9-24 am besten? Brauch ich bei meiner PC-Konfiguration einen Low Profile RAM?

Du schlägst mir jetzt als HDD die Western Digital Red vor? Eignet sich diese denn auch als Desktop-HDD? Welche Vorteile hätte ich gegenüber der Seagate 7200.14?

Beim Bildschirm reichen mir übrigens ein 23". Dass es vom Asus MX239H schon ein Nachfolgemodell gibt wusste ich nicht. Hast du hierzu einen Test gefunden?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

smt wird vielleicht irgentwann in games genutzt, aber bis dahin ist der i7 eh ne krücke. von daher ist der i5 die bessere wahl. das z87x d3h hat so ziemlich das beste p/l, deshalb wird´s empfohlen. die timings sind weniger wichtig (unwichtig), hauptsache lp und 1,5v. ob wd red oder 7200.14 ist egal, da kannste ne münze werfen


----------



## lh11 (20. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> smt wird vielleicht irgentwann in games genutzt, aber bis dahin ist der i7 eh ne krücke. von daher ist der i5 die bessere wahl. das z87x d3h hat so ziemlich das beste p/l, deshalb wird´s empfohlen. die timings sind weniger wichtig (unwichtig), hauptsache lp und 1,5v. ob wd red oder 7200.14 ist egal, da kannste ne münze werfen


 
Ja schon, aber was genau bringt mir das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H gegenüber dem günstigeren GA-Z87-HD3 bzw. den beiden Alternativen MSI Z87-G43 und Asus Z87-K?

Und wegen dem i7 meinte ich nicht nur Spiele sondern auch Anwendungen (z.B. Bildbearbeitung).


----------



## lh11 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Arbeitsspeicher von Adata? Woran erkenne ich ob dieser Low Profile ist?

Wegen der HDD: Laut diesem Test ist die Zugriffszeit der Western Digital Red relativ schlecht. Merke ich davon etwas, wenn ich meine Musik auf der HDD abspeichere und von dort aus abspiele?

Noch eine Frage zum Netzteil: Bringt Kabelmanagement spürbar etwas beim Airflow?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

1. Der RAM ist Low Profil.
2. Nein, du merkst nichts davon, wenn du Musik abspielst, da die Festplatte ja einen Puffer hat.
3. nicht wirklich, solange man die Kabel gut verlegt, ist alles super.
4. Für Bildbvearbeitung reicht auch der i3. Der i7 lohnt einfach nicht. Wenn dein Ego den will, dann kauf ihn dir. Ist dein Geld.


----------



## lh11 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Der RAM ist Low Profil.
> 2. Nein, du merkst nichts davon, wenn du Musik abspielst, da die Festplatte ja einen Puffer hat.
> 3. nicht wirklich, solange man die Kabel gut verlegt, ist alles super.
> 4. Für Bildbvearbeitung reicht auch der i3. Der i7 lohnt einfach nicht. Wenn dein Ego den will, dann kauf ihn dir. Ist dein Geld.


 
Ok, alles klar.

Wäre der RAM von Adata in Ordnung? Oder wie wäre es mit dem Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit?

Und nochmals die Frage wegen dem Mainboard: Was genau bringt mir das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H gegenüber dem günstigeren GA-Z87-HD3 bzw. den beiden Alternativen MSI Z87-G43 und Asus Z87-K?
Oder wie wäre es mit dem Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP?


----------



## lh11 (22. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu sagen.
> 
> 
> Recht gut. Nimm die Basic oder die EVO, die Pro ist überteuert und bringt keine nennenswerte Vorteile. Als HDD die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, da relativ leise, günstig, geringe RMA-Quoten und die Leistung. Soundkarte ist auch top. Gibt besseres, aber auch teureres, aber eine gute Soundkarte. Brett würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen und als Kühler den Alpenföhn K2, da wesentlich stärker.
> ...



Könnte ich statt dem K2 auch den Himalaya nehmen? Bis auf wie viel GHz könnte ich mit dem Himalaya übertakten?

Was mich beim Gigabyte Z87-HD3 etwas verunsichert ist die schlechte Bewertung auf Alternate und Geizhals. Kann ich dieses trotzdem bedenkenlos nehmen?

Beim Arbeitsspeicher habe ich jetzt diesen hier ausgewählt: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit Der müsste passen, oder? Oder gibt es hier einen Unterschied zwischen der Red-, Blue-, und Blackserie?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Könnte ich statt dem K2 auch den Himalaya nehmen?



Du kannst. Aber machen würd ich es nicht, da der k2 mehr bietet und stärker ist


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Du kannst. Aber machen würd ich es nicht, da der k2 mehr bietet und stärker ist


 
Ok. Und was wäre deine Meinung bezüglich des Mainboards?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

Nach wie vor das z87x d3h


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nach wie vor das z87x d3h


 
Ok, danke. Aber gibt es irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Z87-HD3, wenn ich weder SLI noch CrossFire brauche?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Aber gibt es irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Z87-HD3, wenn ich weder SLI noch CrossFire brauche?



Das z87x d3h hat ne bessere spawa kühlung, mehr usb, abgewinkelte sata ports, mehr lüfterplátzr und nen etwas besseren onboard sound


----------



## -Downhill- (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



CKone schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht oft genug sagen mit nem "Trick" mehr als die Leistung der GTX 770/680 7970 Ghz raushollen einfach bei so nem beim Treiber mit installierten Programm das Power Target auf 122% setzen (angepeilter Energieverbauch) (kein oc, also auch kein Garantieverlust)  und schon läuft sie mit ~5Watt mehr auf ~1250Mhz wesentlich schneller wie ne GTX 770.



Also dass stimmt so nicht 

meine GTX 770 rennt @ stock schon auf 1230Mhz und ist sommit schneller  Dass die 670@ 1250Mhz schneller als eine 770 ist müsste diese nur mit ca einem Ghz takten


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das z87x d3h hat ne bessere spawa kühlung, mehr usb, abgewinkelte sata ports, mehr lüfterplátzr und nen etwas besseren onboard sound



Welchen Vorteil haben die abgewinkelten SATA Ports? Stellt das bei dem Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R4) kein Problem dar?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die Kabel kann man so besser nach hinten führen und so sie einfacher verstecken.


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Kabel kann man so besser nach hinten führen und so sie einfacher verstecken.


 
Ok. Dann lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom MSI Z87-G43 (ca. 110€) auf das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H (ca. 130€) definitiv? Oder sind die Mainboards von Gigabyte grundsätzlich mehr zu empfehlen als die von MSI?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich würde eher Gigabyte als MSI nehmen.
Wobei ich Asus bevorzuge.


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Gigabyte als MSI nehmen.
> Wobei ich Asus bevorzuge.


 
Dann denke ich, dass ich mich für das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H entscheide.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Gute Wahl


----------



## lh11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Um nochmals auf den CPU-Lüfter zurückzukommen: Meint ihr, es rentiert sich jetzt schon den Alpenföhn K2 zu kaufen? Denn falls ich übertakte, werde ich das erst dann machen, wenn die CPU anfängt die Leistung des Gesamtsystems zu limitieren. Und ich nehme an, dass der K2 ohne Übertaktung der CPU keinen Sinn macht, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ja, falls Du nicht übertaktest, wäre der K2 sinnlos.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich würde den K2 natürlich sofort draufbauen. Willst Du jetzt den boxed nehmen , und den K2 erst in ein paar Jahren kaufen ?

Ist imho sinnfrei.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> und den K2 erst in ein paar Jahren kaufen ?


 
Vlt. gibt es in 2-3 Jahren noch bessere Kühler .


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Würdest Du erst nur den boxed nutzen, und nen richtigen Kühler erst später draufbauen ?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Würdest Du erst nur den boxed nutzen, und nen richtigen Kühler erst später draufbauen ?


 
Wenn er erst später übertakten möchtest, wäre das durchaus denkbar .


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, falls Du nicht übertaktest, wäre der K2 sinnlos.


 
Heißt das, ob ich jetzt den K2 oder den Brocken 2 einbaue und den CPU nicht übertakte, sind die Termperaturen der CPU in beiden Fällen gleich, oder?


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Würdest Du erst nur den boxed nutzen, und nen richtigen Kühler erst später draufbauen ?



Ich könnte ja jetzt den Brocken 2 kaufen und ein paar Jahre später, wenn ich die CPU übertakte, einen aktuellen Kühler kaufen, der preislich auf K2-Niveau liegt. Wäre das eine denkbare Möglichkeit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die großen Kühler sind nur dann von Bedarf, wenn man eben entsprechend übertakten will. Ohne Übertakten reicht ein kleiner Kühler aus.


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die großen Kühler sind nur dann von Bedarf, wenn man eben entsprechend übertakten will. Ohne Übertakten reicht ein kleiner Kühler aus.


 
Ich weiß eben noch nicht, ob ich übertakten werde, ich will mir die Möglichkeit aber trotzdem offen halten. Aber wenn ich übertakte, dann erst in ein paar Jahren. Ich nehme an, dass ich jetzt noch keinen großen Nutzen daraus ziehe.

Was ist denn in meinem Fall die bessere Option?

1. Gleich einen K2 kaufen.

2. Einen Brocken 2 kaufen und wenn ich ein paar Jahre später übertakten sollte, einen aktuellen CPU-Lüfter kaufen, der auf dem Niveau vom K2 liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Gleich den Kühler mit kaufen, denn dann ist alles schon fertig.
Besser als in 2 Jahren das System noch mal umzubauen, nur weil du heute den Kühler nicht einbauen willst.


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gleich den Kühler mit kaufen, denn dann ist alles schon fertig.
> Besser als in 2 Jahren das System noch mal umzubauen, nur weil du heute den Kühler nicht einbauen willst.


 
Ok, dann werde ich das so machen.

Wie viel länger würdest du schätzen kann ich die CPU behalten, wenn ich sie übertakte, im Vergleich zu einer nicht übertakteten CPU?
Wenn man die geringe Leistungssteigerung von Sandy Bridge bis zu Ivy Bridge betrachet, müsste hier doch schon viel drin sein (wenn es so weiter geht).


----------



## funny0017 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Überprüfung der Hardware Komponenten

Festplatte =
Primary Hard Drive Self Test.
Es kann im Bios eines HP Rechners gestartet werden.


Prozessor=
Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool (64-bit)
Meine Meinung= Dieses Programm nimmt einen geringen Zeitfaktor in Anspruch, um Fehler zu entdecken. Das Programm diagnostiziert Fehler, zeigt sie auch dementsprechend an. Nur ich verstehe diese Fehler im Einzelnen nicht. Und ich verstehe die Teste nicht hier die durchgeführt werden.

Arbeitsspeicher =
Memtest86
Meine Meinung: Memtest86 dauert etliche Stunden. Es werden aber genaue Errors aufgezeigt.

Grafikkarte =
FurMark 1.10.0
Echte Diagnosetools für Grafikkarten gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht ob die GPU zu heiß wird, was der häufigste Grund für eine defekte Grafikkarte ist. Gerne ist auch mal der Grafikspeicher schuld, das führt aber meist zu Grafikfehlern und eher nicht zu Blue Screens.
Diagnosetool Grafikkarte - PCFreunde.de...

Meine Meinung: Ich weiß nicht wie man die Temperatur anzeigen lassen kann in diesem Tool.

Netzwerkkarte =
RJ45 Buchse: Wenn die grüne LED nicht leuchtet, probieren Sie mit einem anderen PC oder Notebook aus, ob hier die Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert.
Ratgeber - PC-WELT...

Laufwerke=
Meine Meinung: Nero DiscSpeed erfordert ein CD-Rohling damit man das Laufwerk testen kann.
Es werden mit diesem Tool überprüft:
Transferrate= verstehe ich nicht
Zugriffszeit
CPU-Last= verstehe ich nicht in diesem Zusammenhang
Burstrate= verstehe ich nicht
DAE-Qualität= verstehe ich nicht
Spinup/Spindown-Zeit= verstehe ich nicht

Mainboard=
Speed Fan
Liest die Temperaturwerte (CPU, Mainboard und Netzteil) aus.
SpeedFan - Download - CHIP Online

Netzteil=
Furmark auf Burning-Mode laufen lassen, dann ist dein PC ganz ausgelastet. Wenn dein PC dann ausgeht, dann liegt es am Netzteil.
Hardware Diagnoseprogramm für Mainboard, CPU & Netzteil gesucht!...

Ich bräuchte euren Rat welche Freeware tools am besten sind. Oder ob es noch andere gibt die wirklich für Anfänger zu verstehen sind. Zur Zeit benutze ich eine HP-Diagnose CD, aber ob die alles verspricht,was Sie tun sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich das so machen.
> 
> Wie viel länger würdest du schätzen kann ich die CPU behalten, wenn ich sie übertakte, im Vergleich zu einer nicht übertakteten CPU?
> Wenn man die geringe Leistungssteigerung von Sandy Bridge bis zu Ivy Bridge betrachet, müsste hier doch schon viel drin sein (wenn es so weiter geht).


 
Das kann dir niemand beantworten.
Du kannst damit rechnen, dass die CPU die nächsten 5 Jahre schon gut dabei sein wird, das 6. Jahr kannst du dann mit OC noch dran hängen und danach einen neuen Unterbau kaufen.
Aber das sind nur Spekulationen.



funny0017 schrieb:


> Überprüfung der Hardware Komponenten.......................


 
Mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann dir niemand beantworten.
> Du kannst damit rechnen, dass die CPU die nächsten 5 Jahre schon gut dabei sein wird, das 6. Jahr kannst du dann mit OC noch dran hängen und danach einen neuen Unterbau kaufen.
> Aber das sind nur Spekulationen.



Gut. Dass mir das niemand genau beantworten kann, ist mir klar. Ich wollte nur einmal eine Meinung von jemandem, der sich gut auskennt, damit ich das einmal grob einordnen kann wie viel ich durch OC herausholen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Du kannst bis 30% mehr Leistung rausholen. Die 30% Leistungsunterschied entsprechen in etwa dem Unterschied, was Sandy auf Skylake haben wird (geschätzt natürlich, weil Skylake erst 2015 kommt).


----------



## Rosigatton (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eventüll kannst Du auch 2 oder 3 CPU Generationen überspringen, bevor Du aufrüsten musst.


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst bis 30% mehr Leistung rausholen. Die 30% Leistungsunterschied entsprechen in etwa dem Unterschied, was Sandy auf Skylake haben wird (geschätzt natürlich, weil Skylake erst 2015 kommt).



Dass man so viel herausholen kann, wusste ich nicht. Dann rechnet sich das ja aus finanzieller Sicht tatsächlich sehr.

Also würdest du eine Sandy Bridge CPU erst nach Skylake/Skymont austauschen (wenn sich der geschätzte Leistungsunterschied bewahrheitet)?


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Eventüll kannst Du auch 2 oder 3 CPU Generationen überspringen, bevor Du aufrüsten musst.


 
Das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch tun. Wenn du sagst CPU-Generation, dann meinst du aber schon alle CPUs mit demselben Sockel (also z.B. Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge = 1 Generation)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Also würdest du eine Sandy Bridge CPU erst nach Skylake/Skymont austauschen (wenn sich der geschätzte Leistungsunterschied bewahrheitet)?


 
Also ich kaufe mir immer die aktuellste Generation. 

Aber wer jetzt Sandy hat, braucht nichts neues kaufen, denn die Leistungsunterschiede sind zu gering.
Kaufst du also nun Haswell, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die CPU problemlos die nächsten 5 Jahre im Gaming Bereich mitgehen kann, ohne dass es hakt.



lh11 schrieb:


> Das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch tun. Wenn du sagst CPU-Generation, dann meinst du aber schon alle CPUs mit demselben Sockel (also z.B. Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge = 1 Generation)?



Sandy und Ivy sind zwei Generationen, auch wenn sie auf dem gleichen Sockel laufen.
Haswell und Haswell Refresh sind die nächsten beiden Generationen. 
Skylake und Skymont sind die kommenden Generationen.
Was danach kommt, ist unbekannt.


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe mir immer die aktuellste Generation.
> 
> Aber wer jetzt Sandy hat, braucht nichts neues kaufen, denn die Leistungsunterschiede sind zu gering.
> Kaufst du also nun Haswell, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die CPU problemlos die nächsten 5 Jahre im Gaming Bereich mitgehen kann, ohne dass es hakt.
> ...


 
Dann hast du aber auch das nötige Kleingeld dazu. 

Das heißt dann aber, dass ich mindestens die nächsten 4 CPU-Generationen überspringen kann, oder (also nicht wie Rosigatton gesagt hat: schon nach 2-3 Generationen)? Zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ca. jedes Jahr eine neue Generation auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber auch das nötige Kleingeld dazu.



Ich fahre hin und wieder nach Vegas. 



lh11 schrieb:


> Das heißt dann aber, dass ich mindestens die nächsten 4 CPU-Generationen überspringen kann, oder (also nicht wie Rosigatton gesagt hat: schon nach 2-3 Generationen)? Zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ca. jedes Jahr eine neue Generation auf den Markt kommt.


 
Rosi hat gesagt, dass man mit Übertakten nochmal 2-3 Generationen weiter kommt als wenn nicht übertaktet ist.

Sagen wir mal, dass Haswell jetzt 5 Jahre reicht. Dann haben wir 2018.
Durch das Übertakten kann die CPU dann noch mal 2-3 Jahre weiter reichen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rosi hat gesagt, dass man mit Übertakten nochmal 2-3 Generationen weiter kommt als wenn nicht übertaktet ist.
> 
> Sagen wir mal, dass Haswell jetzt 5 Jahre reicht. Dann haben wir 2018.
> Durch das Übertakten kann die CPU dann noch mal 2-3 Jahre weiter reichen.


 
Ja, hier gibt es auch verschiedene Glaskugeln, dass ist so ähnlich wie bei den CPU`s .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich habe diverse Tintenfische.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse Tintenfische.


 
Meinst Du nicht etwa Kraken  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Kraken gehören zu den Tintenfischen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kraken gehören zu den Tintenfischen.


 
Ja sicher, aber nur zu den achtarmigen, zu den zehnarmigen gehören sie aber nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Hat auch niemand behauptet. Die 10 armigen sind ja Kopffüßer, bei den zwei Arme eine andere Funktion haben.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> bei den zwei Arme eine andere Funktion haben.


 
Welche denn  ?


----------



## lh11 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fahre hin und wieder nach Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar, danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die Saugnäpfe sind andere als bei den anderen Armen, teilweise sind das sogar Haken und keine Saugnäpfe mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Saugnäpfe sind andere als bei den anderen Armen, teilweise sind das sogar Haken und keine Saugnäpfe mehr.


 
Ach so, die kommen aber bestimmt öfters vor Fukushima vor  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ach so, die kommen aber bestimmt öfters vor Fukushima vor  ?


 
Ich bin eher selten in Japan.


----------



## lh11 (26. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Bezüglich der HDD-Wahl kann ich mich noch nicht ganz entscheiden, ob ich die Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB oder die Western Digital WD20EFRX 2 TB nehmen soll. 


Ich wollte zunächst die Seagate nehmen, wie man mir es hier empfohlen hat. Doch was mich ehrlich gesagt etwas irritiert, sind die vergleichsweise vielen Produktrezensionen auf Amazon, in denen von einem Defekt der HDD berichtet wird. Wenn man das vergleicht mit der Western Digital, dann findet man bei dieser in Relation zu den Gesamtbewertungen deutlich weniger Defektmeldungen auf Amazon.

Daher die Frage: Könnt ihr mir die HDD von Seagate hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit dennoch uneingeschränkt empfehlen? Sind die Rezensionen bezüglich Defekt der HDD auf Amazon vernachlässigbar?

Außerdem hätte ich noch ein paar weitere Fragen zur Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB:

1. Auf dem Datenblatt der Seagate wird eine Power-On Zeit von 2400h angegeben. Heißt das, ich kann den PC nur 2400h / Jahr laufen lassen, ohne ein Risiko bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der HDD einzugehen?

2. Und laut diesem Foreneintrag gibt es eine 2- und 3-Platter-Version der Seagate. Dabei soll es Zufall sein, welche man dabei bekommt. Hätte ich denn einen spürbaren Nachteil mit der 3-Platter-Version gegenüber der HDD mit 2 Platter?

3. Wie würdet ihr die Lautstärke der Seagate beurteilen? Würde ich hier einen Unterschied zur Western Digital WD20EFRX 2 TB merken mit dem Fractal Design Define R4 als Gehäuse?


Bezüglich der Western Digital WD20EFRX 2 TB stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese ohne Einschränkungen als Desktop-HDD verwendet werden kann, da sie ja eigentlich für NAS-Systeme konzipiert ist. Für eine 5400rpm-Festplatte scheint sie ja relativ schnell zu sein (Test auf Hardwareluxx).


----------



## lh11 (26. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Kann mir jemand hierbei weiterhelfen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. August 2013)

Die 7200.14 ist mit eine der am häufigsten verbauten platten in pc's, klar werden davon auch welche defekt sein. Auch ist sie in p/l unschlagbar und leise sowie schnell isse auch


----------



## pepelepew (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

kann auch nur zu der raten, ist aus meinem gehäuse nicht rauszuhören (nanoxia ds 2)


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die 7200.14 ist mit eine der am häufigsten verbauten platten in pc's, klar werden davon auch welche defekt sein. Auch ist sie in p/l unschlagbar und leise sowie schnell isse auch



Und wenn ich jetzt die WD20EFRX nimm, lieg ich dann nicht auf der sichereren Seite hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit, da sie ja auf den 24/7-Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist? Die Seagate ist ja nur für 2400h/Jahr spezifiziert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. August 2013)

Auch die kann kaputtgehen. Theoretisch ist man auf der sicheren seite, aber die 7200.14 tuts auch wenn das ding nicht >10h tag für tag rwnnt


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Wenn ich die WD20EFRX als Sekundärplatte benutze, also nur als Datenspeicher zusätzlich zur SSD, wo Betriebssystem und Programme installiert sind, würde ich doch auch keinen großen Unterschied zur Seagate 7200.14 merken, oder? 
Die durchschnittlichen Leseraten der WD20EFRX liegen bei ca. 120 MB/s und die durchschnittlichen Schreibraten bei ca. 110 MB/s. Die Zugriffszeit liegt bei ca. 21 ms.
Würde ich insbesondere von den hohen Zugriffszeiten etwas bemerken?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. August 2013)

Dann müsste die ssd allerdings gross sein, denn die zugriffszeit ist für manche games sehr hoch


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Dann müsste die ssd allerdings gross sein, denn die zugriffszeit ist für manche games sehr hoch


 
Ich werde Programme und Spiele ausschließlich auf der SSD installieren, nicht auf der HDD. Mir reicht aber auch eine kleine SSD (128 GB), da ich vielleicht 5-10 Spiele gleichzeitig installiert haben werde.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Auch die kann kaputtgehen. Theoretisch ist man auf der sicheren seite, aber die 7200.14 tuts auch wenn das ding nicht >10h tag für tag rwnnt


 
Hierbei ist aber noch anzumerken, dass auf Amazon der prozentuelle Anteil an 1-Sterne-Bewertungen (-> in den meisten Fällen: Defekt) bei der Seagate 7200.14 bei 10% liegt und bei der WD20EFRX nur bei 1,8%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Solche Bewertungen kann man sich getrost in die Haare schmieren.

Seagate HDDs werden vielleicht 10x häufiger gekauft als WD Platten.
Wenn also prozentual gesehen genauso viele davon ausfallen wie bei WD, sind das zahlenmäßig natürlich mehr, da ja auch 10x so viele verkauften werden.
Und da nur wenige User einen positives Feedback abgeben (wenns läuft, kümmert sich niemand mehr darum), aber viele User negative Feesbacks loswerden wollen (denn irgendwo muss der Verärgerung ja Luft gemacht werden), dann ist es nur logisch, wieso die Anzahl an negativen Kritiken bei der Seagate höher ausfällt als bei WD.

Genauso gibt es unzählige Leute, sie sich darüber beschweren, dass bei ihnen das BeQuiet Netzteil abgeraucht ist, eben mehr, als sich über Seasonic, Corsair, Antec oder wen auch immer beklagen.
Aber trotzdem ist das kein Anhaltspunkt zu sagen, dass BeQuiet Netzteile nun grottenschlecht sind und vom Markt gehören.
Denn sieht man in Relation dazu mal den Marktanteil von BeQuiet, ist es kein Wunder, dass sich mehr Leute über BeQuiet beschweren als über andere, weil BeQuiet einfach deutlich mehr Netzteile verkauft als andere.

Das gleiche kann man auch auf Autos ummünzen.
Vom VW Golf gibt es auch sehr viel mehr, die kaputt gehen, als von anderen Fahrzeugen, einfach weil der Golf so viel mehr verbreitet ist.
In Relation zur Menge des Autos sind diese Ausfälle aber dann nicht mehr so groß, meist kleiner als bei anderen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Bewertungen kann man sich getrost in die Haare schmieren.
> 
> Seagate HDDs werden vielleicht 10x häufiger gekauft als WD Platten.
> Wenn also prozentual gesehen genauso viele davon ausfallen wie bei WD, sind das zahlenmäßig natürlich mehr, da ja auch 10x so viele verkauften werden.
> ...



Klingt logisch. In dem Fall weiß ich jetzt, dass die Bewertungen auf Amazon nicht wirklich aussagekraeftig sind.

Aber nochmal zurueck zur Performance. Wenn ich jetzt die WD20EFRX als Daten-HDD zuaetzlich zu einer SSD, wo das Betriebssystem und ALLE Programme und Spiele hinaufkommen, einbaue, wuerde ich hier einen spuerbaren Performanceunterschied zur Seagate 7200.14 bemerken? Wenn ja, in welcher Hinsicht? Wuerden mir die hohen Zugriffszeiten auffallen?


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig, dass ich praktisch keinen Performanceunterschied im Vergleich zur Seagate 7200.14 merke, wenn ich die WD20EFRX ausschließlich als Daten-HDD (zusätzlich zu einer SSD für Betriebssystem und Programme) verwende?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Es ist heute echt egal, welche HDD du kaufst, aktuelle HDDs sind praktisch gleichschnell und gleichlaut.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist heute echt egal, welche HDD du kaufst, aktuelle HDDs sind praktisch gleichschnell und gleichlaut.


 
Hast du mir nicht gesagt, dass 5400rpm Platten sehr langsam sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die 5400rpm Teile sind auch keine Festplatten.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist heute echt egal, welche HDD du kaufst, aktuelle HDDs sind praktisch gleichschnell und gleichlaut.


 
D.h. du beziehst dich damit nur auf 7200rpm Platten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Natürlich, ich rede von Festplatten mit einem Platter pro TB und 7200rpm.
Da sind die Unterschiede so gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt.
Andere HDDs würde ich gar nicht erst kaufen.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich rede von Festplatten mit einem Platter pro TB und 7200rpm.
> Da sind die Unterschiede so gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt.
> Andere HDDs würde ich gar nicht erst kaufen.


 
Achso.

Die WD20EFRX hat 1TB/Platter. Und anscheinend ist es bei der Seagate 7200.14 Zufall, ob man jetzt die Version mit 1TB/Plater oder 667GB/Platter bekommt. In letzterem Fall wäre dann die Performance auch nicht mehr so gut (-> The HDD Platter Capacity Database).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Den Performance Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Performance Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.


 
Und wenn ich die WD20EFRX als Daten-HDD zusätzlich zu einer SSD, auf die Betriebssystem und Programme installiert werden, benutze, würde ich in diesem Fall dann einen Performanceunterschied im Vergleich zur Seagate 7200.14 bemerken? Wenn ja, worin würden sich die Unterschiede zeigen?


----------



## lh11 (27. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Gibt es hier im Hinblick auf die Leistung spürbare Unterschiede, wenn ich nicht die HDD, sondern die SSD für Betriebssystem und Programme verwende?


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Wenn ich jetzt von der WD20EFRX als HDD aus z.B. Musik höre, Bildmaterial durchstöbere, Videos ansehe, etc., werde ich dann einen Unterschied zur Seagate 7200.14 bemerken, was Zugriffszeit und Transferrate anbelangt?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt von der WD20EFRX als HDD aus z.B. Musik höre, Bildmaterial durchstöbere, Videos ansehe, etc., werde ich dann einen Unterschied zur Seagate 7200.14 bemerken, was Zugriffszeit und Transferrate anbelangt?


 
Ob Musik, Bilder oder Videos auf der SSD oder HDD oder auf einer älteren HDD liegen, ist völlig Banane, da merkt man keinen Unterschied.

Einen spürbaren Unterschied merkst Du nur, wenn das Betriebssystem auf der SSD liegt, und natürlich auch verkürzte Ladezeiten bei Programmen, Tools und Spielen, sofern sich diese auf der SSD befinden.


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ob Musik, Bilder oder Videos auf der SSD oder HDD oder auf einer älteren HDD liegen, ist völlig Banane, da merkt man keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Einen spürbaren Unterschied merkst Du nur, wenn das Betriebssystem auf der SSD liegt, und natürlich auch verkürzte Ladezeiten bei Programmen, Tools und Spielen, sofern sich diese auf der SSD befinden.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Dann denke ich, dass ich wirklich die Western Digital RED WD20EFRX 2TB als Daten-HDD verwenden werde, wo Dokumente, Bilder, Musik, Filme, etc. hinaufkommen. Und für Betriebssystem, Programme und Spiele wird eine SSD mit 128GB zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Nimm eine von diesen beiden : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nimm eine von diesen beiden : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich habe mich hier eigentlich schon für die Samsung 840 Pro 128GB entschieden, wegen der längeren Haltbarkeit und den 5 Jahren Garantie.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die Pro ist überflüssig. Die neueren SSDs kann man kaum noch kaputtschreiben. Also, eine Basic oder die Evo reicht völlig aus .


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Jep. Bis auf die längere Garantie merkt man keinen Unterschied zwischen den SSD. Ich weiß es, denn ich bin notorischer SSD-Quäler


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Pro ist überflüssig. Die neueren SSDs kann man kaum noch kaputtschreiben. Also, eine Basic oder die Evo reicht völlig aus .


 
Ich denke mir dabei halt, dass ich mit der 840 Pro auf der sicheren Seite bin, da es mit der 840 Evo noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt. Der neuen Technologie, die hier dahinter steckt, stehe ich irgendwie schon skeptisch gegenüber.



> Nichtsdestotrotz kann die Samsung SSD 840 EVO wie jedes andere Laufwerk auch Kinderkrankheiten besitzen, insbesondere in Verbindung mit neuen Technologien wie dem TurboWrite-Cache. Die Kohärenz der verschiedenen Speicherebenen (DRAM-Cache, SLC-Cache, TLC-Flash) zu gewährleisten ist nicht unbedingt trivial.



_Quelle: hardwareluxx.de_

Angesichts dieser Tatsache, der 5 Jahre Garantie und dem etwas größeren Speicher ist mir der Aufpreis von ca. 25€ schon wert.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Wenn Du Dich mit der Pro wohler fühlst, gönne sie Dir  Ich habe sie auch, ist eine sehr gute SSD


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich mit der Pro wohler fühlst, gönne sie Dir  Ich habe sie auch, ist eine sehr gute SSD


 
Ja, ich fühle mich mit der Pro wohler.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ja, ich fühle mich mit der Pro wohler.


 
Ich bin auch für mehr Sicherheit ...an den kritischen Tagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ich denke mir dabei halt, dass ich mit der 840 Pro auf der sicheren Seite bin, da es mit der 840 Evo noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt. Der neuen Technologie, die hier dahinter steckt, stehe ich irgendwie schon skeptisch gegenüber.


 
Ich bezweifel stark, dass die 840 Evo schlechter sein wird als die SSDs davor.


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Noch einer Frage zur HDD: 

Die Seagate ST2000VX000 ist für ca. 90€ erhältlich. Sie ist für den 24/7-Dauerbetrieb zugelassen, die MTBF liegt bei 1 Million Stunden und die Garantie beläuft sich auf 3 Jahre. laut Test ist sie sogar schneller als die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14. Nur hat sie 667GB/Platter. Anscheinend ist diese "speziell für den Einsatz zur Videoaufzeichnung" konzipiert.

Gibt es hier einen Haken? Wieso ist diese bei solchen Spezifikationen so billig? Worin liegt hier der Unterschied zu einer Enterprise-HDD?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das mit den 24/7 Dauerbetrieb ist Marketing.
Alle Platten können problemlos 24/7 laufen, wenn sie innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen.
Und alle Platten können kaputt gehen, auch wenn sie innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und alle Platten können kaputt gehen


 
Jede Platte geht kaputt, die Frage ist nur wann .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jede Platte geht kaputt, die Frage ist nur wann .


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab noch eine uralte IBM Platte liegen. Bestimmt schon 15 Jahre alt und das Teil pfeift wie ein Zug und ist nicht wirklich schnell (nur 40MB/s), aber das Ding ist nicht tot zukriegen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen.
> Ich hab noch eine uralte IBM Platte liegen. Bestimmt schon 15 Jahre alt und das Teil pfeift wie ein Zug und ist nicht wirklich schnell (nur 40MB/s), aber das Ding ist nicht tot zukriegen.


 
Gibt sie mir, innerhalb eines Monats wird sie die Hufe hochreissen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Gibt sie mir, innerhalb eines Monats wird sie die Hufe hochreissen .


 
Was machst du mit den Dingern?
Mutwillig kann man alles kaputt machen, aber darum geht es ja nicht.


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Jedenfalls entscheide ich mich jetzt dennoch für die WD20EFRX, da sie bei Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme sehr gut ist. Außerdem wird sie ausschließlich als 1TB/Platter-Version ausgeliefert. Und da ich sie ja nicht für Betriebssystem, Programme und Spiele verwende, sondern nur als Daten-HDD, macht das hinsichtlich Performance ja keinen Unterschied, wie man mir es hier bestätigt hat.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was machst du mit den Dingern?



Nee, mit Absicht mach die auch nicht kaputt.
Ich habe auch noch zwei ältere Samsung-Platten, welche problemlos laufen.

Solange die nicht zu warm werden, laufen die auch, aber irgendwann ist nun mal Schluss .


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Da jetzt für mich eigentlich alles geklärt ist, bestelle ich heute den PC. 

Ich danke euch für die Kaufberatung bezüglich der Zusammenstellung des PCs. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770k
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn K2
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit KHX16C10B1BK2/16X
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (Betriebssystem + Programme)
HDD: Western Digital WD20EFRX 2 TB (Daten)
DVD-Brenner: Asus DRW-24B5ST
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Maus: Logitech G700
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Bildschirm: Asus VX239H (23 Zoll, 1920x1080)


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Yeah, dass passt schon .


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Soll ich bei der CPU gleich die boxed Variante bestellen, damit ich ggf. einen Ersatzkühler habe? Ist die Wärmeleitpaste bei beiden Versionen dabei?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

CPU immer boxed kaufen! Da ist die Garantie länger und die Gefahr, dass Du einen Rückläufer erwischst, geringer.


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Hat sich erledigt. Ich bin diesbezüglich gerade auf diesen Foreneintrag auf Computerbase gestoßen. In dem Fall bestelle ich die Boxed Version.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Sag ich doch


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU immer boxed kaufen! Da ist die Garantie länger und die Gefahr, dass Du einen Rückläufer erwischst, geringer.


 
Genau, habe es gerade herausgefunden.  Aber danke!


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Sag ich doch


 
Hab deinen Post noch nicht gesehen. XD


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Genau, habe es gerade herausgefunden.  Aber danke!



Bitte  Den boxed Kühler kannst Du Dir ja in die Vitrine stellen oder an die Wand tackern


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Bitte  Den boxed Kühler kannst Du Dir ja in die Vitrine stellen oder an die Wand tackern


 
Optisch ist der wohl weniger interessant.


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Aber ich sollte die Verpackung und den mitgelieferten Kühler wegen der Garantie schon aufbewahren, oder?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ja, und vor allem natürlich die Rechnung


----------



## lh11 (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, und vor allem natürlich die Rechnung


 
Alles klar.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich habe noch 2 Fragen bezüglich dem Arbeitsspeicher: 

1. Dass das RAM-Kit, das ich ausgewählt habe (Kingston HyperX Black KHX16C10B1BK2/16X) Low Profile ist, weiß ich durch einen Testbericht.

Aber woran erkenne ich, ob es sich um eine Low Profile Bauweise handelt oder nicht? Es scheint, als würden die Hersteller das oft nicht explizit erwähnen. Ich weiß schon, dass es sich um eine niedrigere Bauweise handelt. Aber wie genau kann ich darauf schließen?

2. Weiß jemand zufällig, ob es abgesehen von der Farbe einen Unterschied zwischen den Serien Schwarz, Rot und Blau von Kingston gibt? Ich konnte nämlich auf der Seite des Herstellers diesbezüglich keine Informationen finden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. August 2013)

1) Lp ram erkennt man daran, dass der heatspreader kaum bzw gra nicht über die platine rausragt

2) nur die farbe ist anders. Aber sie sind zu teuer. Würde GeIL dragon dimm nehmen


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1) Lp ram erkennt man daran, dass der heatspreader kaum bzw gra nicht über die platine rausragt
> 
> 2) nur die farbe ist anders. Aber sie sind zu teuer. Würde GeIL dragon dimm nehmen


 
Ok, danke. Dann weiß ich das jetzt auch.

Auf Alternate hat das RAM-Kit von GeIL genau den gleichen Preis wie das von Kingston. Außerdem will ich ansonsten auch nicht mehr um 10 Euro mehr oder weniger feilschen. Hauptsache das RAM Kit von Kingston passt. Und vom Design her sieht die HyperX Black Serie auch sehr gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. August 2013)

Alternate ist auch zu teuer. Bestell bei hardwareversandt oder mindfactory (bei letzteren kostet der geil ram meist um die 100€)


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Alternate ist auch zu teuer. Bestell bei hardwareversandt oder mindfactory (bei letzteren kostet der geil ram meist um die 100€)


 
Der Intel Core i7 4770k kostet bei Mindfactory 23€ mehr als bei Alternate. Der von dir genannte RAM ist sogar etwas teurer auf Mindfactory (siehe hier). Abgesehen davon bin ich jetzt alle Komponenten durchgegangen und habe festgestellt, dass manche Produkte bei Mindfactory zwar wirklich weniger kosten, dafür aber andere mehr. Also ich denke, dass es insgesamt etwa auf dasselbe herauskommt. Und ich fange jetzt nicht an bei 3 unterschiedlichen Shops zu kaufen und mir überall das billigste Produkt auszusuchen. 

Aber danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich einmal etwas einzeln benötige, dann denke ich, würde es sich tatsächlich lohnen auch einen Blick auf Mindfactory und Hardwareversand zu werfen.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eine Frage wegen der Bestellung:

Auf Alternate wird die SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB nur als Bulk-Version angeboten. Wäre das ein Problem?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Du sollst die Evo oder Basic kaufen und nicht die Pro.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du sollst die Evo oder Basic kaufen und nicht die Pro.


 
Ich hab mich schon entschieden für die Pro. Meine Bedenken habe ich schon geschildert. 

Aber zurück zur Bulk-Version: Ist es irrelevant ob ich Bulk oder Retail kaufe? Oder muss es die Retail-Version sein?


----------



## Legacyy (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Dir Pro ist einfach sinnlos, macht NIX besser, als ne Basic oder Evo und ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon entschieden für die Pro. Meine Bedenken habe ich schon geschildert.
> 
> Aber zurück zur Bulk-Version: Ist es irrelevant ob ich Bulk oder Retail kaufe? Oder muss es die Retail-Version sein?


 
Bei der Bulk kriegst du nur die SSD, die Retail hat meist noch Sata Kabel dabei.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dir Pro ist einfach sinnlos, macht NIX besser, als ne Basic oder Evo und ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld


 
Wie gesagt:
 - 5 Jahre Garantie
 - MLC-Chips
 - 8GB mehr Speicherplatz
 - bei den Evo-Modellen gibt es noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen (neue Technologie)
 - das 120GB Modell der Evo-Series fällt bei der Random Write Performance deutlich zurück (Test auf AnandTech)

Diese Vorteile bewegen mich dazu das Pro-Modell zu kaufen. Ich denke einfach, dass ich damit vor allem auch auf der sicheren Seite bin, was die Haltbarkeit anbelangt. Die 25€ Aufpreis sind es mir wert.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der Bulk kriegst du nur die SSD, die Retail hat meist noch Sata Kabel dabei.


 
Wie viele SATA-Kabel sind standardmäßig bei einem Mainboard dabei? Meinst du, müsste ich da noch ein Kabel dazukaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Kommt darauf an, welche Brett du nimmst. Bei den teureren sind 4 Kabel dabei.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, welche Brett du nimmst. Bei den teureren sind 4 Kabel dabei.


 
Ich nehme das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H.

Wo kannst du eigentlich einsehen, was alles genau als Zubehör mitgeliefert wird? Ich finde da irgendwie nichts hierzu.


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ist das fehlende SATA-Kabel der einzige Unterschied?

Auf Amazon steht z.B. dabei: "Software inbegriffen:Treiber & Utilities, Samsung Smart Migration Software"
Wird das alles bei der Bulk-Version auch nicht mitgeliefert?

Und die Garantie liegt trotzdem bei 5 Jahren, oder? Nicht so wie bei der CPU in der Tray-Version.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Bei der Bulk Version ist keine Software auf CD und kein Sata Kabel dabei, hier bekommst du nur die SSD. Ist aber kein Problem, da es das alles auch zum Download gibt.

Siehe: Bulkware


----------



## lh11 (29. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



joe-der-PCler1 schrieb:


> Bei der Bulk Version ist keine Software auf CD und kein Sata Kabel dabei, hier bekommst du nur die SSD. Ist aber kein Problem, da es das alles auch zum Download gibt.
> 
> Siehe: Bulkware


 
Okay, danke.

Und bezüglich der Garantie gibt es gegenüber der Retail-Version keinen Unterschied? Bei der CPU ist es ja nämlich so, wie ich vor kurzem informiert wurde.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich bin gerade darauf gekommen, dass hier Alternate wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Es ist die Retail-Version, nicht die Bulk-Version.

Die Modellnummer, die Alternate hier angibt, lautet: MZ-7PD128BW

Auf Geizhals ist genau diese Modellnummer jedoch als Retail-Version deklariert:

Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (MZ-7PD128BW)

Bei der Bulk-Version endet die Modellnummer auf "Z", anstatt auf "BW":

Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, bulk (MZ-7PD128Z)

Welcher Logik sich diese Modellbezeichnungen unterziehen, ist mir ein Rätsel...

Jedenfalls steht "BW" wohl für Basic, wobei hier die ganze Software und das Benutzerhandbuch beigegeben werden, jedoch kein Upgrade-Kit (selbes Nummerierungsschema wie bei der Evo-Serie: Samsung MZ-7TE120BW Serie 840 EVO Basic).

Dann muss ich mir zum Glück auch keine Sorgen um die 5 Jahre Garantie machen.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Sollte ich zusätzlich zum CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn K2) noch eine Wärmeleitpaste kaufen, oder reicht die, die dem Lüfter beigelegt ist?

Ich habe gelesen, dass Anfänger am besten eine flüssige Wärmeleitpaste (niedrige Viskosität) benutzen sollten. Soll ich daher lieber die Prolimatech PK-2 oder Arctic Cooling MX-2 zusätzlich kaufen? Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die EKL Schneekanone, die dem K2 beiliegt, ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer, aber natürlich ausreichend. Ich finde sie etwas zu weich und generell ist etwas viskosere WLP imo etwas besser aufzutragen.

Die Prolimatech PK-3 ist sehr gut, die AC MX-2 ist auch OK, wobei ich die Konsistenz von der MX2 zu fest finde, die MX-4 ist da etwas leichter aufzutragen.

Die Unterschiede sind aber so gering, wir reden hier von 1-2°C Temperaturunterschied.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die EKL Schneekanone, die dem K2 beiliegt, ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer, aber natürlich ausreichend. Ich finde sie etwas zu weich und generell ist etwas viskosere WLP imo etwas besser aufzutragen.
> 
> Die Prolimatech PK-3 ist sehr gut, die AC MX-2 ist auch OK, wobei ich die Konsistenz von der MX2 zu fest finde, die MX-4 ist da etwas leichter aufzutragen.
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind aber so gering, wir reden hier von 1-2°C Temperaturunterschied.



Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt.

Auf Tomshardware steht, dass die Viskosität bei der MX-2 niedriger ist (-> flüssiger) und, dass die MX-4 fester sei.

Und die PK-3 sei anscheinend nicht so geeignet für Anfänger (höhere Festigkeit, geringe Anwendungssicherheit).

Was würdest du mir als Anfänger empfehlen? Ich baue jetzt zum ersten mal einen PC zusammen und will hier nichts falsch machen beim auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe schon alle 3 Pasten selbst verwendet und die MX-2 war am festesten, die MX4 und die PK-3 waren in etwa gleich viskos, die PK3 war einen Tick weicher.

Auftragen lassen die beiden sich sehr einfach, ich würde Dir keine allzu weiche Paste empfehlen. Dass die leichter aufzutragen sind, ist Blödsinn, am Ende kleckert man mit weicher WLP leichter auf dem Board rum. Ging zumindest mir so mit der EKL Schneekanone 

Mach Dir da keine zu großen Gedanken, viele machen nur einen Klecks auf den IHS der CPU und klatschen dann den Kühler drauf. Funktioniert genauso, als wenn Du die Paste mit einer alten Kreditkarte o.ä. verteilst. Im Gegenteil, die Gefahr, dass Du Lufteinschlüsse zwischen Kühler und IHS hast, ist etwas höher, wenn du die WLP vorher verteilst.

Oder Du machst das Softy-Verfahren, erst verteilen und dann einen ganz kleinen Klecks in die Mitte : siehe unterstes Bild


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe schon alle 3 Pasten selbst verwendet und die MX-2 war am festesten, die MX4 und die PK-3 waren in etwa gleich viskos, die PK3 war einen Tick weicher.
> 
> Auftragen lassen die beiden sich sehr einfach, ich würde Dir keine allzu weiche Paste empfehlen. Dass die leichter aufzutragen sind, ist Blödsinn, am Ende kleckert man mit weicher WLP leichter auf dem Board rum. Ging zumindest mir so mit der EKL Schneekanone
> 
> ...


 
Okay, danke! 

In dem Fall verwende ich nicht die beigelegte Wärmeleitpaste. Welche würdest du mir empfehlen, die MX-4 oder PK-3? Also du meinst, dass auch ich das als Anfänger herbringe die MX-4 bzw. PK-3 aufzutragen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die MX4 ist gerade für Anfänger gut, weil sie eben schön fest ist und man sie nicht so schnell woanders hinschmieren kann.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Welche würdest du mir empfehlen, die MX-4 oder PK-3? Also du meinst, dass auch ich das als Anfänger herbringe die MX-4 bzw. PK-3 aufzutragen?



Macht keinen Unterschied, die PK-3 finde ich etwas besser (auch von der Verarbeitung), ist aber auch eine Ecke teurer. Der Aufpreis lohnt nur, wenn Du stark übertakten willst und es Dir auf jedes °C ankommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das mit den Graden nützt aber nichts, wenn man nicht die perfekte Menge aufträgt.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die MX4 ist gerade für Anfänger gut, weil sie eben schön fest ist und man sie nicht so schnell woanders hinschmieren kann.


 
Also empfiehlst du mir eher eine etwas festere Wärmeleitpaste? 

Bei einem Test von Tomshardware kommen die genau zum gegenteiligen Schluss und empfehlen Anfängern eine Paste mit niedrigerer Viskosität:



> - Anfänger sollten flüssigere Pasten bevorzugen und die Klecksmethode anwenden
> - Profis können zähere Pasten durch Vorwärmen besser einsetzbar machen
> - Kühler mit niedrigem Anpressdruck mögen eher die flüssigeren Pasten
> - die den CPU-Kühlern beigelegte Paste reicht für den Anfang fast immer aus
> ...



_Quelle: Zusammenfassung und Fazit - Praxis: Das große Wärmeleitpasten-Tutorial und Test-Charts 2013 (Teil 2)_

Und auch Prolimatech scheint das anders zu sehen:



> PK-2's performance is a bit better than PK-1.  PK-2's core feature is its low viscosity which makes it easier to apply than PK-1 and PK-3.
> PK-3's performance is the best among the PK series thermal compounds.
> 
> PK-3 > PK-2 > PK-1 in terms of performance
> PK-2 > PK-1 > PK-3 in terms of ease of spread



_Quelle: FAQ | Prolimatech_

Etwas verwirrend...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Lies mal genau, was die das schreiben: Die empfehlen die Klecksmethode für Anfänger.

Aber gerade Anfänger sollten verstreichen, denn nur so bekommt man Erfahrung mit dem Auftragen von WLP.
Wenn man ewig die Klecksmethode nutzt, weiß man auch nach dem 1000sten Mal nicht, wie man richtig verstreicht.
Und um das Verstreichen zu lernen, ist es besser eine WLP zu nehmen, die eben etwas fester ist, damit man nicht gleich beim ersten Mal die WLP bis zum PCIe Slot verstreicht.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lies mal genau, was die das schreiben: Die empfehlen die Klecksmethode für Anfänger.
> 
> Aber gerade Anfänger sollten verstreichen, denn nur so bekommt man Erfahrung mit dem Auftragen von WLP.
> Wenn man ewig die Klecksmethode nutzt, weiß man auch nach dem 1000sten Mal nicht, wie man richtig verstreicht.
> Und um das Verstreichen zu lernen, ist es besser eine WLP zu nehmen, die eben etwas fester ist, damit man nicht gleich beim ersten Mal die WLP bis zum PCIe Slot verstreicht.


 
Achso. Welchen Vorteil habe ich denn beim Verstreichen gegenueber der Kleksmethode? Und ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich gleich beim ersten mal die "Verstreich-Methode" anwende? Weil der PC, den ich zusammenbaue, sollte einwandfrei funktionieren. Oder kann auch beim Verstreichen nicht viel passieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Beim Verstreichen kann gar nichts passieren. Du kannst aber genau nachvollziehen, wie viel WLP du drauf hast.
Wenn es zuviel ist, kannst du etwas abwischen, ist es zuwenig, kannst du noch nachlegen.
Wichtig ist halt, dass du keine WLP woanders hinschmierst, aber deswegen hast du ja WLP, die streichfest ist.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Mach Dir keinen Kopf. Schau Dir ein How-to an, schmier die Paste auf die CPU und schraub den Kühler drauf :  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich klatsche das auch immer drauf, verstreiche das Zeugs dann mit den Fingern etwas und fertig. 
Früher habe ich immer peinlich genau darauf geachtet, dass ich die perfekte Menge habe, aber seit ich weiß, dass es null Unterschied macht, ob man etwas zuviel oder zuwenig hat (hab das mal ausprobiert), ballere ich was drauf, schmiere es auseinander und hau den Kühler drauf.
Bis jetzt läuft alles. Toi, toi, toi.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Mach Dir keinen Kopf. Schau Dir ein How-to an, schmier die Paste auf die CPU und schraub den Kühler drauf :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE


 
Ok, dann mach ich das so und hol mir als Waermeleitpaste die Arctic Cooling MX-4. Ich will da halt auf nummer sicher gehen und trau mir da nicht besonders viel zu.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich klatsche das auch immer drauf, verstreiche das Zeugs dann mit den Fingern etwas und fertig.
> Früher habe ich immer peinlich genau darauf geachtet, dass ich die perfekte Menge habe, aber seit ich weiß, dass es null Unterschied macht, ob man etwas zuviel oder zuwenig hat (hab das mal ausprobiert), ballere ich was drauf, schmiere es auseinander und hau den Kühler drauf.
> Bis jetzt läuft alles. Toi, toi, toi.


 
Das beruhigt mich jetzt.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Reicht die 1,5g-Tube fuer den Zusammenbau?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Reicht die 1,5g-Tube fuer den Zusammenbau?



Ja, damit kannst Du eine Wurst vom Netzteil bis zu den RAM-Slots machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Reicht die 1,5g-Tube fuer den Zusammenbau?


 
Nimm lieber die 100g Großpackung.


----------



## lh11 (30. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, damit kannst Du eine Wurst vom Netzteil bis zu den RAM-Slots machen


 
Passt. So kann man Mengenangaben auch ganz gut veranschaulichen.


----------



## lh11 (31. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Muss ich fuer die SSD noch ein zusaetzliches Upgrade-Kit kaufen oder liegt bei meinem Gehause (Fractal Design Define R4) da alles bei?


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Da brauchst Du kein weiteres Zubehör kaufen, die SSD kann direkt im R4  befestigt werden.

Sonst hätten wir es Dir schon gesagt. Schließlich sind hier nur Pro's am Werk


----------



## lh11 (31. August 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du kein weiteres Zubehör kaufen, die SSD kann direkt im R4  befestigt werden.
> 
> Sonst hätten wir es Dir schon gesagt. Schließlich sind hier nur Pro's am Werk


 
Stimmt. Aber ihr haettet mich beinahe die von Alpenfoehn mitgelieferte Schneekanone auf die CPU draufschmieren lassen.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Noch etwas: Verwendet ihr ein Mousepad? Hat man mit einem Mousepad überhaupt einen Vorteil gegenüber der Tischoberfläche? 

Wenn ja, welche(s) würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Hab mich inzwischen ein bisschen informiert. Ich nehme als Mousepad das Corsair MM200 Compact Cloth. Das soll sehr gute Gleiteigenschaften besitzen und einen guten Halt auf dem Tisch bieten. 

Dann probiere ich einfach mal aus, ob das Mousepad bezüglich Präzision einen spürbaren Vorteil gegenüber einem herkömmlichen Mousepad oder gar der Tischoberfläche bringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich habe auch das Corsair und finde es gut.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Corsair und finde es gut.


 
Passt.


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Mauspads sind immer subjektiv. 
Ich habe ein Riesending, wo ich meinen Arm drauf parken kann.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Bei einer Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition, würdet ihr beim Netzteil 450W ohne CM oder 480W mit CM nehmen?

Es heißt ja, dass man auch darauf achten sollte, dass das Netzteil nicht zu viel Watt hat. Wenn bei meiner Grafikkarte die 450W völlig ausreichen, schneide ich doch bei der Effizienz im Idle-Betrieb etwas schlechter ab bei 480W, oder?


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ja, aber da Kabelmanagement einfach genial ist, sollte trotzdem das 480W nehmen. 
Aber bei dem Budget packt man keine 7870 in den Warenkorb.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ja, aber da Kabelmanagement einfach genial ist, sollte trotzdem das 480W nehmen.
> Aber bei dem Budget packt man keine 7870 in den Warenkorb.



Dann nehme ich doch das Netzteil mit CM.

Und wegen der Grafikkarte: Die 7870 OC GHz Edition ist fast auf 7950-Niveau. Außerdem benutze ich den PC nicht primär zum spielen, vielmehr soll es ein Allround-PC sein. Man kann ja derzeit auch mit einer 7870 OC GHz Edition fast alles auf maximalen Details spielen. Ich kaufe mir lieber bei Bedarf in 2-3 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte.

Zudem ist in dem Budget auch Bildschirm, Maus, Tastatur und Soundkarte inkludiert.


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Klar, kein Problem. 
Eine nVidia ist keine Alternative?


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Klar, kein Problem.
> Eine nVidia ist keine Alternative?



Eher nicht.  Aber was würdest du denn an nVidia bevorzugen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Eine nVidia ist keine Alternative?



Wäre teurer.


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Eher nicht.  Aber was würdest du denn an nVidia bevorzugen?


 
Nichts, ich wollte nur fragen, beide sind sehr gut.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nichts, ich wollte nur fragen, beide sind sehr gut.


 
Ich denke ich bleibe dabei.  

Die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition ist halt soweit ich weiß auch eine der besten Grafikkarten (auf diesem Leistungsniveau), wenn es um Temperatur und Lautstärke geht. Vorausgesetzt man geht ins CCC und regelt die Lüfterdrehzahlen herab. Hier der Test.


----------



## lh11 (1. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Der PC ist bestellt. 

Nochmals danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## Oozy (1. September 2013)

Wurde es jetzt die 7870GHz? 

Sonst schon mal viel Spass 
Feedback ist übrigens gerne gesehen


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wurde es jetzt die 7870GHz?
> 
> Sonst schon mal viel Spass
> Feedback ist übrigens gerne gesehen


 
Ja, es wurde die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Ja, es wurde die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition.



Was hat sie denn gekostet?


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn gekostet?


 
200 Euro


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> 200 Euro



Kannst du sie noch umtauschen?


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Kannst du sie noch umtauschen?


 
Er will sie unbdingt.  
Ich habe auch schon gefragt.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Beziehungsweise 205 Euro, da ich auf der österreichischen Seite von Alternate bestellt habe (-> 20% MwSt., wobei zusätzlich dazu noch ein kleiner Aufpreis dazugekommen ist ).


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Kannst du sie noch umtauschen?


 
Wieso denn?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Wieso denn?



Weil es die fast 20% schnellere gtx 670 für 213€ gibt: http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dcmoc-2gd5-directcu-mini-oc-90yv03x1-m0na00-a928557.html


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Weil es die fast 20% schnellere gtx 670 für 213€ gibt: ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich habe halt schon eingezahlt, weiß nicht, ob das noch moeglich waere. Außerdem gibt es sie derzeit bei Alternate nicht und dann muesste ich wieder wo anders bestellen. Ich denke, dass fuer mich die 7870 OC GHz Edition auch vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Was Lautstärke und Temperatur anbelangt, schneidet die Asus GTX 670 Mini OC jedoch nicht besonders gut ab (-> Test).

Zum Vergleich: Die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition ist unter Last bei 30% Lüfterdrehzahl so laut wie die Asus GTX 670 Mini OC im Idle-Modus (ca. 36 dB(A)). Und während die AMD-Karte bei derselben Lüfterdrehzahl unter Last auf max. 56 Grad kommt, erreicht die nVidia 83 Grad. Hier der Test zur Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition.

Wie gesagt, mir sind eine sehr gute Kühlung und geringe Lautstärke auch wichtig.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Db(A)-Werte kannst du wegschmeißen. 
Sone ist wichtig.


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2013)

lh11 schrieb:


> Was Lautstärke und Temperatur anbelangt, schneidet die Asus GTX 670 Mini OC jedoch nicht besonders gut ab (-> Test).
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition ist unter Last bei 30% Lüfterdrehzahl so laut wie die Asus GTX 670 Mini OC im Idle-Modus (ca. 36 dB(A)). Und während die AMD-Karte bei derselben Lüfterdrehzahl unter Last auf max. 56 Grad kommt, erreicht die nVidia 83 Grad. Hier der Test zur Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition.


dB(A) kannst du knicken.



> Wie gesagt, mir sind eine sehr gute Kühlung und geringe Lautstärke auch wichtig.


Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man sich bei einem Budget von 1500 Euro nicht eine GTX 770 o.Ä. holt. Die Inno 3D iChill würde deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Weil diese über das Budget hinaus gehen würde. Bei dem Budget sollte auch Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus, Soundkarte und OS inkludiert sein. Zudem bin ich der Ansicht, dass ich keine so leistungsstarke Karte brauche, da es kein reiner Gaming-PC sein sollte. Ich wollte eben einen guten Kompromis zwischen Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke, Effizienz und Leistung. Und die Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition reicht doch völlig aus um die meisten aktuellen Spiele auf maximalen Details zu spielen.

1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s, retail (MZ-7PD128BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Kingston HyperX blu. black XMP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10 (KHX16C10B1BK2/16X)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ 2000, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N770-1SDN-E5DSX)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x ASUS VX239H, 23" (90LM00F0-B02670)
1 x ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA1710)
1 x Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000913)
1 x Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001761/910-001759)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 8 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00408)


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eben nicht.  
Win7 wäre billiger. 

Außerdem wäre diese 770 besser: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Win7 wäre billiger.
> 
> Außerdem wäre diese 770 besser: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Wenn ich mit der 7870 OC GHz Edition eurer Ansicht nach nicht gut spielen kann, wieso werde ich dann jetzt erst informiert? ^^

Jedenfalls sagen die Benchmarks etwas anderes.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Was ist das für eine Seite?

Du kannst nicht viel auf Max. spielen, Hoch ist meist kein Problem, aber wie gesagt eine 7870 in einem 1500€ ist unpassend.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Seite?
> 
> Du kannst nicht viel auf Max. spielen, Hoch ist meist kein Problem, aber wie gesagt eine 7870 in einem 1500€ ist unpassend.



Auch hier schneidet die Grafikkarte gut ab:

Gigabyte HD 7870 Overclock : Test-Setup - Artikel Hartware.net
Benchmarks: DirectX 11 - Im Test: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 mit WindForce-3X-Kühler und mehr Takt

Und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie die GTX770 in das Budget passen soll, wenn alles zusammen 1500 Euro kosten soll.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich merk schon du willst die 7870, ist auch in Ordnung, musst halt nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich merk schon du willst die 7870, ist auch in Ordnung, musst halt nicht rechtfertigen.


 
Aber die Behauptung, dass nur wenige aktuelle Spiele auf maximalen Details spielbar sind, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.

Und wie würde deine Zusammenstellung denn konkret aussehen bei 1500 Euro?


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Warum verstehst du die Aussage nicht? Mit einer 7870 kannst du alles auf Hoch spielen. 

Die Samsung Pro raus, die braucht man nicht,lieber die Evo, Win7 ist billiger usw. Da wäre die 770 im Budget.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770k
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn K2
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit KHX16C10B1BK2/16X
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (Betriebssystem + Programme)
HDD: Western Digital WD20EFRX 2 TB (Daten)
DVD-Brenner: Asus DRW-24B5ST
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Maus: Logitech G700
Tastatur: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Bildschirm: Asus VX239H (23 Zoll, 1920x1080)
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64 Bit


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Hier mal meine Version. 
1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Kingston HyperX blu. black XMP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10 (KHX16C10B1BK2/16X)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Z87-A (C1) (90MB0DZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x ASUS VX239H, 23" (90LM00F0-B02670)
1 x ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA1710)
1 x Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000913)
1 x Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001761/910-001759)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

 Und einmal Win7.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC GHZ Edition
> Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770k
> Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn K2
> Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit KHX16C10B1BK2/16X
> ...


 
1. Der i5 4670k reicht.
2. Die Samsung 840 Evo reicht.
3. Straight E9 ohne KM.
4. Der RAM ist sehr teuer.
5. Windows 7 ist günstiger.

Dann ist genug Geld für eine GTX 770 übrig.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Außerdem kann man einen anderen Monitor nehmen, die kabellose Maus ist auch nicht billig usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eine bessere Maus und bessere Tastatur kann man sich später immer noch kaufen.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Version.
> 1 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX)
> Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
> ...


 
Damit wäre ich mit Betriebssystem bei ca. 1700 Euro, wenn man überall das billigste bestellen würde. Und auf Windows 8 und das Fractal Design Define R4 Black würde ich nicht verzichten. 

Aber ich verstehe deine Meinung darüber schon. Wenn ich ausschließlich einen Gaming-PC wollte, würde ich auch zu einer teureren Grafikkarte greifen. Aber es reicht mir ehrlich gesagt auch bei sehr leistungshungrigen Spielen auf hohen Details zu spielen, nicht auf maximalen. Und mit der Gigabyte 7870 OC GHz Edition werde ich auch der Anforderung nach sehr niedrigen Temperaturen und geringer Lautstärke gerecht.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine bessere Maus und bessere Tastatur kann man sich später immer noch kaufen.


 
Die Maus und die Tastatur sind mir schon auch sehr wichtig.

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das Verständnisproblem darin beruht, dass wir unterschiedliche Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das Verständnisproblem darin beruht, dass wir unterschiedliche Prioritäten setzen.


 
Und deswegen, hören wir auf zu diskutieren. 
Du kaufst den PC, der an sich gute Teile hat und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und deswegen, hören wir auf zu diskutieren.
> Du kaufst den PC, der an sich gute Teile hat und alle sind glücklich.


 
Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das Verständnisproblem darin beruht, dass wir unterschiedliche Prioritäten setzen.


 
Welche Prioritäten hast du denn?


----------



## lh11 (2. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Prioritäten hast du denn?


 
Ich will einen sehr kühlen, leisen, stromsparenden aber dennoch leistungsstarken PC. Ich muss nicht die beste Grafikkarte haben, da ich nicht wirklich regelmäßig spiele. Verwendet wird der PC u.a. zur Bildbearbeitung (mit RAW-Format) und sollte auch für Videobearbeitung und Anwendungen wie Cinema 4D gerüstet sein. Zudem ist mir wichtig, dass ich Prozessor, Prozessorkühler und Mainboard möglichst lange behalten kann. Vor allem auch Tastatur, Maus, Bildschirm und Soundkarte sollten nachhaltige Investitionen sein. Ich will hier nicht sparen.


----------



## lh11 (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Der PC ist jetzt zusammengebaut und laeuft. 

Ich habe das OS auf der SSD installiert, jedoch ist die HDD nicht erkannt worden. Muss ich jetzt in die Datentraegerverwaltung gehen und "Datentraeger 1" initialisieren? Wenn ja, welchen Partitionsstil soll ich auswaehlen, MBR oder GPT?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Jou, in der Datenträgerverwaltung initialisieren, auf GPT .


----------



## lh11 (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jou, in der Datenträgerverwaltung initialisieren, auf GPT .


 
Ok, danke. Wegen der Formatierung an sich: Ist es egal, ob ich die Schnellformatierung oder die normale ausfuehre? Und die Zuordnungseinheit sollte auf Standard gelassen werden?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Jepp, einfach Schnellformatierung und alles so lassen.


----------



## lh11 (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, einfach Schnellformatierung und alles so lassen.


 
Danke!


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich habe gerade das System mit CPU-Z ausgelesen und bin darauf gekommen, dass der RAM nur mit 1333 MHz läuft. Die DRAM Frequency wird nämlich mit 665,1 MHz angegeben. Der Wert muss ja mit 2 multipliziert werden um auf die tatsächliche Speichertaktfrequenz zu kommen, oder? Anbei habe ich ein Screenshot hinzugefügt.

Was bedeutet eigentlich NB Frequency und FSB : DRAM?


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Der RAM (Kingston HyperX blu. black XMP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10 (KHX16C10B1BK2/16X)) sollte jedenfalls laut Spezifikation auf 1600 MHz laufen. Wie stelle ich das um?


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das kannst Du im BIOS umstellen und DRAM Timing  / DRAM Frequency. Oder das XMP-Profil aktivieren (ebenfalls im BIOS), dann wird der RAM automatisch richtig eingestellt.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das kannst Du im BIOS umstellen und DRAM Timing  / DRAM Frequency. Oder das XMP-Profil aktivieren (ebenfalls im BIOS), dann wird der RAM automatisch richtig eingestellt.



Ich habe jetzt das XMP-Profil aktiviert und er läuft auf 1600 MHz.

In den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten schienen aber auch Frequenzen >1600 MHz auf. Haswell unterstüzt aber nur max. 1600 MHz. Wäre es trotzdem möglich die RAM Frequenz darüber zu setzen bzw. würde es ein Problem dabei geben?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. September 2013)

Wäre kein problem, wenn der imc mitmacht. Wirklich sinn macht ram oc aber nicht


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wäre kein problem, wenn der imc mitmacht. Wirklich sinn macht ram oc aber nicht


 
Ok, dann belass ich es dabei.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Noch etwas bzgl. Mainboard. Bei SiSoft Sandra wird mir folgende Warnung angezeigt: "TPM wurde nicht erkannt. Einige Sicherheitseinstellungen sind nicht verfügbar." Stellt das ein Problem dar? Bzw. sollte/kann ich TPM aktivieren?

Desweiteren zeigt SiSoft Sandra mehrere derartige Warnungen in Bezug auf Software/Hardware-Konfiguration an. Das wäre jetzt zu umfangreich um alles hier reinzustellen. Gibt es irgendein Programm, womit ich erfahren kann, ob mein System komplett und richtig eingerichtet ist? Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich bezüglich Systemeinrichtung wissen sollte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Schmeiß Sisoft Sanda weg. Wie du siehst, spuckt das Programm nur Unsinn aus.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



lh11 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendein Programm, womit ich erfahren kann, ob mein System komplett und richtig eingerichtet ist?



Einfach zocken  Wenn alles rund läuft, passt das System schon so


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schmeiß Sisoft Sanda weg. Wie du siehst, spuckt das Programm nur Unsinn aus.


 
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass TPM im Zusammenhang mit BitLocker auf Windows 8 Pro benutzt wird.

In dem Fall kann ich Sisoft Sandra tatsächlich vergessen. ^^

Könnt ihr mir ansonsten ein gutes Programm empfehlen, dass das System auf Stabilität prüft oder evtl. Probleme aufzeigt?


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Für die CPU: Prime95

Für die Grafikkarte würde ich ein paar Grafiklastige Benchmarks verwenden, dann kannst Du die Ergebnisse mit anderen vergleichen, z.B. Unigine Valley oder 3DMark.

RAM: memtest86+ oder LinX Benchmark

Aber im Prinzip kannst Du Dir das sparen.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Für die CPU: Prime95
> 
> Für die Grafikkarte würde ich ein paar Grafiklastige Benchmarks verwenden, dann kannst Du die Ergebnisse mit anderen vergleichen, z.B. Unigine Valley oder 3DMark.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann schau ich mir das mal an.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Die Intel Extreme Tuning Utility  fällt mir noch ein. Damit kannst Du übertakten (falls Du das möchtest), die Stabilität testen oder auch einen Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und Dir gleichzeitig wichtige Systemparameter anzeigen lassen.

Und für den Desktop könntest Du Open Hardware Monitor verwenden, das hat eine praktische Gadgetfunktion, damit hast du alle wichtigen Temperaturen usw. auf dem Desktop.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Eine Frage noch: Unter Windows wurde mir das Problem gemeldet, dass ein Treiber namens "Microsoft Basic Display Adapter" nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Wozu ist dieser zuständig? Kann ich ihn einfach deinstallieren, da ich ja den AMD-Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert habe? Anbei ein Screenshot vom Gerätemanager.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Das Teil ist die IGP.
Der Treiber geht nicht, weil er die IGP nicht kennt. Kannst du dir aber sparen, da du ja die dedizierte Grafikkarte benutzt.
Oder eben einen neuen Treiber für die IGP suchen.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Teil ist die IGP.
> Der Treiber geht nicht, weil er die IGP nicht kennt. Kannst du dir aber sparen, da du ja die dedizierte Grafikkarte benutzt.
> Oder eben einen neuen Treiber für die IGP suchen.


 
Achso ok. Den Treiber für die Intel HD Grafik, die im Prozessor integriert ist, habe ich übrigens nicht mit installiert. Kann es damit auch etwas zu tun haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Jop, Windows hat eben den Standard VGA Treiber geladen, aber Windows kennt die IGP natürlich nicht (weil sie zu neu ist) und daher weiß der Treiber nichts damit anzufangen.
Du kannst das ignorieren, weils eh Latte ist.


----------



## lh11 (11. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Windows hat eben den Standard VGA Treiber geladen, aber Windows kennt die IGP natürlich nicht (weil sie zu neu ist) und daher weiß der Treiber nichts damit anzufangen.
> Du kannst das ignorieren, weils eh Latte ist.


 
Alles klar!


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Treiberaktualisierungen. Kann ich die aktuellen Treiber bedenkenlos  über Free Driver Scout installieren lassen, oder sollte ich das manuell durchführen?

Wie handhabt ihr die Aktualisierung von Treibern?


----------



## Monsjo (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Manuell, der Rest macht mehr Stress als dir lieb ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Free Driver Scout und ähnliche Tools sind für den Arsc....

Du brauchst nur die paar Mainboardtreiber, die kriegst Du immer frisch auf der Seite des Mainboardherstellers.

Und für die Graka hier : Grafiktreiber und Software

Oder hier : NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Free Driver Scout und ähnliche Tools sind für den Arsc....
> 
> Du brauchst nur die paar Mainboardtreiber, die kriegst Du immer frisch auf der Seite des Mainboardherstellers.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann mach ich das in Zukunft manuell.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich aber dennoch den Free Driver Scout ausprobiert und die Treiber aktualisieren lassen. Soll ich jetzt lieber wieder das System auf einen Zeitpunkt davor wiederherstellen und dann die Treiber manuell aktualisieren? Wenn ich im Firefox bin, wird nämlich öfters ein Bereich des Fensters nicht richtig angezeigt, dort befinden sich dann mehrere schwarze Quadrate. Kann das mit der Treiberaktualisierung zusammenhängen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Du hast dir einen Bug eingefahren.
Deinstalliere Firefox mal vollständig und lösche alle Firefox Ordner. Dann neu installieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Joa, kannst das System zurücksetzen auf vor dem Driver Scout und dann einfach die frischen Treiber wie beschrieben draufziehen.

Hast Du eine AMD Graka ?


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast dir einen Bug eingefahren.
> Deinstalliere Firefox mal vollständig und lösche alle Firefox Ordner. Dann neu installieren.


 
Ok, werde ich machen.

Die Treiber, die ich durch Free Driver Scout installiert habe, kann ich aber jetzt schon so lassen, wenn ansonsten bisher kein Problem aufgetreten ist?


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, kannst das System zurücksetzen auf vor dem Driver Scout und dann einfach die frischen Treiber wie beschrieben draufziehen.
> 
> Hast Du eine AMD Graka ?


 
Ja, AMD. Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich gerade erst aktualisiert. Ich bin darauf gekommen, dass die Version, die man mir über die CD mitgeliefert hat, schon über ein Jahr alt war.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Also von der AMD Seite ? Ist gestern erst wieder ein update rausgekommen : AMD Catalyst

Den Mist von Driver Scout brauchst Du nicht wirklich. Was hat der denn für Treiber installiert ?


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Also von der AMD Seite ? Ist gestern erst wieder ein update rausgekommen : AMD Catalyst
> 
> Den Mist von Driver Scout brauchst Du nicht wirklich. Was hat der denn für Treiber installiert ?


 
Wenn ich bei Systemwiederherstellung auf den Punkt "DriverUtilities" gehe, wird angezeigt, dass folgende Treiber seither installiert wurden:



> Intel(R) Management Engine Components 9.5.3.1520
> Intel Watchdog Timer Driver (Intel WDT)
> Intel (hdc) 09.07.2013 9.4.0.1021 (oem50.inf)
> Intel (System) 07.011.2008 7.0.1.1011 (oem6.inf)
> ...



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt kein Plan, was für Treiber das sind.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Setze doch einfach das System weit zurück, dann erstmal Windows wieder updaten, und dann die frischen Mainboard- und den Grakatreiber drauf. Dann sollte alles in Ordnung sein.


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Setze doch einfach das System weit zurück, dann erstmal Windows wieder updaten, und dann die frischen Mainboard- und den Grakatreiber drauf. Dann sollte alles in Ordnung sein.



Ok, dann mach ich das so.

Wenn ich jetzt auf die Treiber-Seite des Mainboards gehe, welche Treiber sollte ich hier aktuell halten bzw. welche brauche ich?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Audio, Chipset, LAN, USB 3.0 und der VGA Treiber kann auch nicht schaden. SATA Raid brauchst Du nicht.

Die ziehst Du einmal drauf und gut ist. Ich gucke alle paar Monate mal, ob es irgendwas neues gibt, aber, wenn das system läuft, dann läuft´s .

Windows kümmert sich schon automatisch um die wichtigen Updates.


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Audio, Chipset, LAN, USB 3.0 und der VGA Treiber kann auch nicht schaden. SATA Raid brauchst Du nicht.
> 
> Die ziehst Du einmal drauf und gut ist. Ich gucke alle paar Monate mal, ob es irgendwas neues gibt, aber, wenn das system läuft, dann läuft´s .
> 
> Windows kümmert sich schon automatisch um die wichtigen Updates.


 
Ich nehme an, dass ich die VGA Treiber nicht brauche, da ich den Bildschirm mit HDMI angeschlossen habe. Und als Audio Treiber habe ich eh schon der von der Soundkarte.

Kann ich eigentlich die neuen Treiber dann direkt "über" die alten installieren oder sollte ich zuerst alle einzeln deinstallieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*

Kannst Du einfach drüberbügeln. Wenn vorher was deinstalliert werden muss, machen die Treiber das automatisch, bzw. sagen Bescheid.

Schaden kann der VGA- und der Audiotreiber nicht.


----------



## lh11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Komplettsystem für ca. 1500€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kannst Du einfach drüberbügeln. Wenn vorher was deinstalliert werden muss, machen die Treiber das automatisch, bzw. sagen Bescheid.
> 
> Schaden kann der VGA- und der Audiotreiber nicht.


 
Alles klar.


----------

